# Hanns•G 281 question



## barnettart (Aug 6, 2009)

*Hanns•G 281 question*

I just ordered and received a Hanns•G 28" HG281D from NewEgg, running 32 bit color at [email protected] (isn't that too slow?). I like the monitor for the price, especially compared to the old LaCie 22 CRT. I noticed after the monitor was warmed up that a single 1 pixel line runs from top to bottom at just beyond the 3/4 "mark". It showed up quickly again after being turned OFF all night (it puts out a lot of heat I notice). So could this be anything but a monitor problem. All else is good. I was able to calibrate it visually with Mac's Expert calibration software to 6500degrees K and it's gorgeous.

I could probably live with a white line, but I always thought dead pixels were black, aren't they? My dual 2.7gHz PPC G5 has 8GB of DDR SRAM, an OEM ATI Radeon 9650 Chipset model ATY,RV351, AGP Bus in Slot-1 with 256MB of VRAM, Rom REV is113-A58503-115. Any advice appreciated. If I need a new card to handle this monitor, I have to admit to being nearly broke enough to break in half, so the best solution within fiscal reason would be appreciated. I don't play games, but I do a lot of Photoshop and 3D, with a little animation now and then. I would like to do some HD post production, but am guessing this mac is just too lame for all that. Remember this is the G5 that has all those fans that go on and off all the time, and I believe is water cooled, too. :4-dontkno So any advice will be appreciated. I would rather not return it for a single pixel line (I looked with a loupe up close) and also wonder if I used a converter to HDMI instead of the DVI to VGA I've always used for PC-friendly monitors that I might get better results (or worse). Ideas?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Hanns•G 281 question*

With a line that doesn't show up on the old monitor, but does on the new, I'd say the new LCD is bad, and you should really get it replaced. Stuck pixels can be almost any color, depending on which of the three are stuck on or off. But being you got a line, I'd say there is something else wrong with the LCD. Try a different cable and different connection. THe best way to connect a LCD to a computer is via DVI to DVI. Also change the resolution of the screen, to 1024x768 for an example and see if the line is still in the same place. If changing the cable, connections, or resolution doesn't make the line go away, return the LCD. Newegg is pretty good with returns.


----------

